# New Keg Smoker and Newbie questions........................



## lowrider60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello to all! I just finished my new smoker made from a beer keg and am looking for any insight into properly using it. I bought a bag of COWBOY lump charcoal  and soaked mesquite chips.I'm planning on smoking some venison and beef today.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi Lowrider! Welcome to SMF!!!

I just want to let you know that I moved your thread to the Charcoal Smokers" forum, I think you will get better exposure to your question over here than in the "New Members" forum.

Sorry I've never used a charcoal smoker (but I have used kegs before lol) so I can't really help you.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!

Just so you know since you are new if you post any pics our software will probably hold the post until a moderator can approve it. Just be patient and don't double post it because you don't see it show up right away, someone will get to it! We do this to keep the spammers out and so no one posts anything inappropriate until we get to know them. This only lasts until you make about 20 posts.


----------



## zahlgren (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks cool!


----------

